# T5 lighting for new 75G



## ChicagoVike (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all. I'm in the process of setting up a standard 75G tank that I want to keep as low/mid-low light with no CO2. I'm looking at the following fixtures.

http://www.innovativelights.com/esu-58123.html

http://www.petmountain.com/product/light-fixtures/512774/48-inch-2x54-watt-1129-.html

I'm concerned the first might be too low light (2x28 in a 75g) to grow the plants I want and that the second might be too much (2x54HO) to go without CO2.

I plan on growing Anubias Nana & Coffeeiola, an Ozelot Sword, Tropica Swords, lilaeopsis maurituis, and Frogbit. I'll be dosing Excel and using Eco as my substrate.

Which of these lighting setups will work best for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChicagoVike (Mar 15, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The first one would be plenty light for you. t-5's are efficient enough to count nearly twice compared to other lighting (like t-12 or t-8 ). 

Even though it's only .75 watt per gallon, I think you'll have effectively 1.5 "watt per gallon worth" of the light you'd get from a t-8 fixture. And that's plenty to keep low-light plants without using CO2 in a 75 gallon tank.

-Dave


----------



## JugBandBanjoCat (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd go with the 2x54w. That will give you almost 1.5 watts per gallon. That tank is kinda deepish so the HO should get some light down in there. You are also going to have Frogbit which will act as a light filter. Your swords should do well and block some light to your anubias anyway. You also have some options to add other plants the lean towards medium light as well. I have a 20 gallon long tank with just 15w. I have swords, crypts and anubias that are growing nice and green. No algae at all on the anubias. Also dosing with excel. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Get the T5HO fixture. 

Later, when you decide, you wil be able to change the bulbs to Giesemann Midday T5HO - the best plant bulb ever.

--Nikolay


----------

